# Haus Brezel German Shepherds



## Arcadia (Oct 30, 2014)

I intend to purchase a purebred shepherd from a breeder. Of all of the breeders I have spoken to over this past week, Haus Brezel has provided the most information about their breeding program. Their puppies are a bit on the expensive side ($2,800.00 for a male), but I'm much more concerned about the quality than the amount I have to pay.

Does anyone here have experience with this breeder? What are your thoughts on this? The website is: Haus Brezel - German Shepherd Breeder


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I did a search of the forums for that breeder name and found some comments:

German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results


----------



## doubletrouble (May 15, 2005)

For what it's worth, my 12 year old male is from a breeding between Max vom Lundbord-Land and Bekki vom Haus Brezel. He's never been sick a day in his life, shows no sign of hip problems and still is absolutely gorgeous. Good breeding or luck of the draw (I also feed raw)....hard to say but I was pleased with the Haus Brezel line.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

From what I have seen, be careful about how you spend your money- do your homework when purchasing a GSD. IMHO


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

What specifically are you looking for in a GSD? Working or Show Prospect, Sport Prospect, Companion etc??


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A lot of money. I didn't care for the emotional content and a Sieger of 2001. That made me question it some.


----------

